# Docking Question?



## scooby (May 14, 2010)

We just got my daughters 4-h lamb last saturday and i believe they put the bands on that day, they are about 2 month old i think, about 49 lbs anyways my question is how long does it take for the tails to fall off? what should i be looking for as far as infection or stages of deterioration? and should i be putting anything on it or just leave it be? Her tail(the bottom half) seems just a bit swollen this week but i assumed that is part of the process.


----------



## Mea (May 14, 2010)

scooby said:
			
		

> We just got my daughters 4-h lamb last saturday and i believe they put the bands on that day, they are about 2 month old i think, about 49 lbs anyways my question is how long does it take for the tails to fall off? what should i be looking for as far as infection or stages of deterioration? and should i be putting anything on it or just leave it be? Her tail(the bottom half) seems just a bit swollen this week but i assumed that is part of the process.


Please stay very aware of the possibility of infection !   Two months is quite late to be docking tails with the bamds.   we have the best results when we do our lambs at a week.  The lamb has a good start at eating and life, and the tail is still quite slender.  They usually are off before one month, when done early.    I would not venture to guess how long when done at two months.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2010)

It can take several weeks for the tails to fall off.  If you notice any infection you can put a topical antibiotic ointment or spray on it.  If it's not staying clean or dry you can flip the tail up so it lays on the lamb's back and then duct tape it there so air can get to the under side.


----------



## scooby (May 16, 2010)

I haven't noticed any infection but i did notice that when she urinates it runs down her tail and i was a little concerned with that. What about using blue kote or will that color the wool should i use something colorless?. I don't want my daughter to show a purple lamb. LOL


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 16, 2010)

scooby said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed any infection but i did notice that when she urinates it runs down her tail and i was a little concerned with that. What about using blue kote or will that color the wool should i use something colorless?. I don't want my daughter to show a purple lamb. LOL


Is the show any time soon?  Blu-kote fades pretty quickly.


----------



## scooby (May 18, 2010)

Shows not till August, I just didn't know how bad blue kote would stain white wool. so would it be a good idea to spray it? I tried looking on the under side the other day and i can assure you she did not like that........


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 18, 2010)

scooby said:
			
		

> Shows not till August, I just didn't know how bad blue kote would stain white wool. so would it be a good idea to spray it? I tried looking on the under side the other day and i can assure you she did not like that........


Blu-kote will be LONG gone by August!


----------

